# NI Traktor Studio mit 2 Soundkarten betreiben?



## DjDee (10. März 2002)

hi! bei traktor dj studio gibt es ja die möglichkeit es mit 2 soundkarten zu betreiben (einen monitor und einen master output)! hat jemand damit erfahrung gemacht oder weiss jemand wie ich es überhaupt anstelle? ich habe schon den traktor support durchwühlt aber leider nix gefunden :/ 

das studio und 2 soundkarten habe ich hier liegen  jetzt muss ich halt nur noch wissen wie


----------



## csoundz (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Also ich habe auch vor.. mit Traktor zu Mixen!
Mixen.. schön und gut! Laufen müsste es erstmal!

Naja was heißt laufen.. naja läuft schon irgendwie .. aber nicht so richtig..

nun gut. Ich habe eine Soundcard von Creative Soundblaster 4.1 oder so.. Eigendlich möchte ich das Ganze mit 2 Soundcards betreiben.

Hatte auch schon beide eingebaut... doch wurde dann in den Prefs. von Traktor.. nur eine Soundc. angezeigt! So´n Mist!

Ab in die "FAQ" .. unter dem Thema:

-----
Wie verbinde ich meinen Verstärker und meine Kopfhörer mit meinem PC, wenn ich nur eine Soundkarte habe?
-----
Antwort:
------
Wenn du die Option "Master & Monitor 2xMono" im Audio Setup wählst, wird das Master Signal zum linken und das Monitor Signal zum rechten Kanal des Stereo-Ausgangs deiner Soundkarte geschickt. .

In großen Technik-Märkten gibt es Adapter, die eine kleinen Stereo-Klinke in zwei Ausgänge aufsplitten. Normalerweise dienen diese Adapter dazu, daß zwei Personen ihren Kopfhörer in den einzigen Kopfhörer-Ausgang eines Walkmans stecken können..
Um den Sound auf beiden Lautsprechern der Anlage zu haben, muß der Verstärker auf Mono gestellt werden.
Daß das Monitor-Signal nur auf einem Ohr zu hören ist, stört nicht weiter, da beim DJing meistens immer nur ein Ohr zum vorhören verwendet wird.
-------

So gesagt.. getan.. Adapter hatte ich zufällig noch da. 
Jetzt Kopfhörer und DesktopPC Lautsprecher mit dem Adapter verbunden ..und dann in die "Grüne Buchse" eingesteckt.

Master Left (mono): 0: DS Creative Sound Blaster 
Master Right: --no connect--

Monitor Left (mono): 1: DS Creative Sound Blaster
Monitor Right: -- no connect--

-----------------
-befinde mich jetzt in der Traktor Software..
-über dem Crossfader klicke ich die beiden "CUE" Schalter an.
-gleich unten drunter habe ich einen Drehknopf für die Lautstärke im Kopfhörer und da .. daneben einen weiteren.. wo ich zwischen cue, mix und pgm wählen kann.. bzw. drehen kann. 
-so.. soweit so gut.. Lade mir eine Song in Deck A und lasse es laufen. Crossfader habe ich nach Links geschoben "Deck A"
- lade Song in "Deck B" und lasse auch laufen. 

So.. nun zum Problem! Ich denke mal es liegt daran.. das meine Soundkarte kein perfekte Kanaltrennung kann! Denn wenn ich nun an dem letzten beschriebenen Drehknopf drehe.. höre ich den Sound in den Kopfhörern..sowie in den Boxen! Was eigendlich vermieden werden sollte.

Weiß da jemand mehr zu?

bye csoundz


----------



## Gravidi (19. September 2003)

hi!
also ich habe 2 soundkarten!
eine onboard am laufen und eine 5.1.
so habe zwar net traktor studio aber davon den kleiner bruder also dj traktor.
ich denke einfach mal das das setup nicht viel anders ist.
so also ich habe das so gemacht :

master und monitor 2x stereo ist aktiviert 
master gerät : 5.1

monitor gerät: onboard

und es läuft super!

greetz


----------



## woooody (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi Gravidi,

so habe ich das auch versucht.
Allerdings kann ich beim Studio nur eine Karte auswählen.
Entweder oder.

Tschau

woooody


----------



## ph0en1xs (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie kann ich überhaupt meine onboard Soundkarte und meine zweite Soundkarte nebeneinander betreiben!? 
Wenn ich früher in meinem Bios AC'97 auf "automatic" oder "enabled" gestellt hatte ist mein 
System (WinXP-SP2,AMD mit 1900MHz und ne Trust 5.1 Optical (C-Media CMI8738 Chip) + Onboard (auch C-Media Chip,aber keine Ahnung was für einer)) immer krachen gegangen.
Also gar kein Sound.
Wunder mich deshalb.
Is jetzt schon ne weile her und ich hab mein Bios in der zwischenzeit mal auf den neusten Stand geflasht.
Fuktioniert das mit zwei Karten etwa doch!?


----------



## woooody (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi ph0en1xs,

ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen, ob die Onboard einen Ton von sich gegeben hat.
Man konnte zwischen den Karten wählen und nicht beide gleichzeitig nutzen.
Deshalb keine weiteren Tests.

Tschau

wOOOODy


----------



## deejay (4. April 2010)

Falls noch jemand nach der Lösung sucht, sie wurde bereits gefunden:

http://www.musiker-board.de/dj-programme/102600-traktor-dj-3-2-soundkarten.html

4. post, danke Ketamagold.
Ausgänge sollten dann in Traktor frei konfigurierbar sein.


----------

